# strength and stretching



## Shinjuku Kid (Jul 15, 2014)

Really appreciate it if someone would recommend a few stretching/strength tips 

stretching .... hips, hamstrings, spine  .... plus tips re weight training - kettlebells or otherwise .. tailored for grappling  judo/bjj.  Thanks!!


----------



## Buka (Jul 15, 2014)

I think you would serve yourself better by just taking class and rolling. Flexibility in grappling comes with hours put in, and it's fairly easy to get stretching tips from class/instructors that are tailor made for what you're doing. As for strength - most people who gain strength from other methods usually try to implement that new found strength into their rolling - and tend to pay less attention to position, base and technique.

Maybe spend the next five years gaining experience before looking to other methods. And if you spend five years in BJJ you're going to be in great shape.


----------

